# Vintage Northern Les Paul Custom



## stever121

HELLO OUT THERE.DOES ANYONE KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THESE GUITARS?i HAVE TRIED TO FIND SOMETHING ON NORTHERN GUITARS, BUT CANT FIND ANYTHING!!wHO MADE THESE GUITARS??WHATS IT WORTH?THE GUY I BOUGHT IT FROM SAID HE BOUGHT IT IN 1981-82 ERA,USED.IT HAS A SOLID MAHOGANY BODY,SET MAPLE NECK AND IS PERFECTLY BALANCED.ITS A JEM, IN GREAT CONDITION.If you cant see the pics,please let me know.Im new to the computer stuff and unsure if I did it right!


----------



## Ripper

pics aren't showing.


----------



## stever121

*I will try again*


----------



## Hamm Guitars

There was one of these on consignment/used in a natural finish at the guitar clinic for years. I think it is still available at Lou's Music.

That is the only one I've ever seen and all it did was collect dust. So as far as the value is concerned, I would have to say not very much.


----------



## torndownunit

That Ibanez in those photos is beautiful.


----------



## Guest

There was a blonde one with a maple neck like that on Toronto's CL for...well...a long time. I think the guy wanted ~$400 for it IIRC. This was a couple of years ago.


----------



## neilreid

*Northern Guitars*

Hey Stever I own 2 Northern examples An acoustic D 350 bought new late 70s early 80s at Rudy Meeks Music in Orillia On. High quality brazilian rosewood dread more like a Martim D-41 than a D-35 as suggested by the #. I was told at the time they were made by Yamaki.
I'm more inclined to think the acoustics are a Hoshino (Ibanez) product but who knows. What I do know is the quality is excellent and it is played constantly over the last 25 yrs.

My other gem is a Northern Telecaster copy. This is a killer guitar, again top quality and superb construction. Mint condition!, still has the "ashtray" intact. The guy I bought it off said it was made by Ibanez. I wanted to know more so I took it to THE ARTS MUSIC in Newmarket On and Music Pro in Barrie On. One said Ibanez (Hoshino) the other said Tokai.. Both said it was a high Quality instrument .For sure they came from the cream of the Japanese builders. Matsumoku is also possisible. The pre lawsuit Gibson head stock on yours makes me lean to Hoshino.
So nothing conclusive, yet!
Hope to hear more on these interesting products. The best info will come from music store owners/staff in the late 70s early 80s who bought the goods. They will tell us where they came from.

Love to hear more from you or anyone else with good info on my Favorite giutar brand. Cheers Neil


----------



## marcejr

*Check this northern 2 out*

Check this northern 2 out


----------



## stever121

*Another sweet Northern !!*

Hey Marcel.Thats a sweet looking Northern as well.Is the body on that one mahogany as well ?It looks in nice condition.Did you buy it new ?What year is it,any idea?I just bought mine a couple of weeks ago.It was a deal I just couldnt turn down.Its a great guitar.


----------



## stever121

*About the Ibanez's in the one pic*

The Ibanez's in the pic are my 1977 Ibanez Standard and my 1974 Ibanez Goldtop.They are both incredible guitars to play and have a great sound !They are both also in really nice shape.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Interesting location for the pick-up selector on that last one shown


----------



## marcejr

*Norther 2*

I pick it up about 2 year ago it a very sweet axe
History on it there is very little that i have found

i thing it is a made by fugi gen in the 70


----------



## geckodog

Here's my Northern.


----------



## greco

marcejr said:


> Check this northern 2 out


Like *stever121*...I'd like to know more about this guitar...sure looks great


----------



## YJMUJRSRV

I remember these. They were from Japan but I cant remember who consigned them. It was a house brand .... had to be someone in Vancouver


----------



## bobb

YJMUJRSRV said:


> I remember these. They were from Japan but I cant remember who consigned them. It was a house brand .... had to be someone in Vancouver


I'm having trouble placing a year on these guitars but I seem to remember them for sale at Axis Music(later Mothers Music) on Kingsway in Vancouver in the early 80s.


----------



## devnulljp

Hamm Guitars said:


> So as far as the value is concerned, I would have to say not very much.


The Ibanez on the other hand...nice.


----------



## Soldano16

Points for the maple leaf inlays. That's too funny.


----------



## whywhyzed

Late to the party.... I bought mine used in 1984...suspect it was 3 or 4 years old then. It had a previous owner added coil tap switch which I removed, thus the hole but same switch location as the other "II".
Unfortunately 5th and 7th maple leaf fret markers are rubbing off....


----------



## Flea

whywhyzed said:


> Late to the party.... I bought mine used in 1984...suspect it was 3 or 4 years old then. It had a previous owner added coil tap switch which I removed, thus the hole but same switch location as the other "II".
> Unfortunately 5th and 7th maple leaf fret markers are rubbing off....


I have this exact model as well. My parents bought it for me when I was 8 or 9 back in the late 70's. I remember picking it out from a store called Waddingtons in Hamilton. I also have some painful memories of the guitar lessons upstairs of Waddingtons.

So does anyone know what this guitar is? Is it a Les Paul knock off? I dont plan on selling it as my kids want to learn .. but I am not going to let them pull off some heavy metal thrashing if its worth a good coin!!

Thanks


----------



## old crow

Tres cool...how heavy are those buggers ?


----------



## dwagar

Jeez, so the inlays are painted on?

I always did think the Maple Leaf was pretty cool though.

I don't think you have to worry about them being worth a lot. A neat piece of history nonetheless


----------



## gramatica

There is another thread about Northern Basses...

I had a Strat. It was loads of fun but I used it to experiment with - woodworking skills, not arpeggios.


----------



## Flea

Heavy is an understatement.. I swore I was carry a cement block around my neck. As for the inlays, I dont think they are painted on.


----------



## djdeacon

*the Northern "mystery"...*

Northern weren't actually a manufacturer. They were a distributor and importer located in Burlington, Ont. Northern was one of their lines, as was AIMS amplification (US). (You have to remember that in the days before free trade, every manufacturer had to have a Canadian distributor to deal with import duties, Customs, etc.)

Northerns were made in the major Japanese factories of the time (Tokai, Nippon Gakki, etc), to specs apparently provided by the distributor. Personally, I kinda think the specs consisted of "put that neck on that body, and paint it that colour", but you get the idea. 

They were supposed to be the most accurate copies of American guitars on the market, and were _unbelievably_ expensive for the time. For example, their strat sold new for 299.00, at a time when you could buy a used real strat on any street corner for four hundred bucks.

They were also, to my knowledge, the first manufacturer to offer DiMarzio pick-ups in their guitars, right at the dawn of the aftermarket pick-up era.


----------



## Beaners

*Northern SG*

I didnt know how to start a new thread so...
Heres my Northern SG model. Bought it from my uncle who i beleive was the
original owner. I am currently re finishing it since it was dinged up over the years. 
Still seems to be in good condition, im putting new pick ups and all 
new wiring in it by the end of the month (due to 'amature' repairs performed by a friends brother
unknowing to me) here are the only pics i can find at the moment...a before 
and after look of my work.























Ill upload a new pictures once its all finished and re-wired
Cheers!!!


----------



## the_fender_guy

Gotta love the Canadianess of those maple leaf "inlays".
I remember looking at Northern guitars back when I was starting out.


----------



## J S Moore

Flea said:


> I have this exact model as well. My parents bought it for me when I was 8 or 9 back in the late 70's. I remember picking it out from a store called Waddingtons in Hamilton. I also have some painful memories of the guitar lessons upstairs of Waddingtons.


Waddington's!!! There's a store I haven't thought of in years. Reggie's Music was kitty corner across the street. Both of them long gone now.


----------



## worn

From another website for Japanese guitars (link) it was determined that those with "Custom" on the truss rod cover were made by Kasuga. 
http://www.matsumoku.org/ggboard/viewtopic.php?t=4691


----------



## Beaners




----------



## Guest

Came across a white Northern LP for
sale on Kijiji.


----------



## mrmatt1972

SInce he's asking for best offer, what do these typically go for?

matt


----------



## tranman

When I was in highschool a buddy of mine had a Northern Strat...had the maple leaf inlays but we didn't know who it was made by at the time (this was like 6 years ago)


----------



## northernfan

tranman said:


> When I was in highschool a buddy of mine had a Northern Strat...had the maple leaf inlays but we didn't know who it was made by at the time (this was like 6 years ago)


I bought my Northern Les Paul when I was 17 years old. I'm now almost 47. I bought it in Ottawa at a place called Continental Music. Paid $330.00 . Sold it once and bought it back a few years later. Went many years without playing at all so it is in incredible condition. Not a scratch. Only problem is E string catches on the second fret. Don't care much what it is worth. I love it and intend to keep it 4 ever.


----------



## NorthernII

marcejr said:


> Check this northern 2 out


I had one almost exactly the same as this except that it didn't have the second switch...I loved that guitar and ended up having to part with it for financial reason many years ago. If anyone has one that is like this for sale, or sees one like this for sale please please please please let me know!!!!

Every place I go I am always popping into pawn shops and instrument shops looking and hoping to find one!! It always had its faults...but I loved it, started my first band with that guitar!!

So any help in finding something like this one would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## marceljr

*northern axe*

HI Stev

it a long time away from the forum did you ever get any more info on the northern guitar

Marcel Have a nice day


----------



## Flea

I am having mine re-worked right now. I had let a friend use/store/gather dust my Northern II for over 20 yrs!!! I just met up with him on the weekend and it could use some work. There is place here in Kitchener that will be going over it. I found a guy selling a practice amp so now I can pick up my guitar learning lessons and not drive the family up the wall! 

I want a distortion pedal!!! If I had one when I was 12, I would have continued practicing! (kick myself in the ass)


----------



## Budda

I highly suggest just getting an amp with good distortion off the bat - save yourself the aggravation


----------



## patchman

I just found this site, If anyone is looking for a Northern LP Custom, I have one hanging in the rack. Some kid gave it to me years ago after he had me fix it, then couldn't come up with the cash. he never came back..
It plays fairly well, action is quite quick. This one has the strange oval pickups like one pictured in this thread. and is a Northern not a Northern II has the Maple leaf inlays and is a see through finish. Im east of Toronto.

Patchman


----------



## northernfan

patchman said:


> I just found this site, If anyone is looking for a Northern LP Custom, I have one hanging in the rack. Some kid gave it to me years ago after he had me fix it, then couldn't come up with the cash. he never came back..
> It plays fairly well, action is quite quick. This one has the strange oval pickups like one pictured in this thread. and is a Northern not a Northern II has the Maple leaf inlays and is a see through finish. Im east of Toronto.
> 
> Patchman


Hi Patchman,
Do you happen to have any pictures?
Also, what price range are you looking at?
Thanks
Northernfan


----------



## paladin1965

stever121 said:


> HELLO OUT THERE.DOES ANYONE KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THESE GUITARS?i HAVE TRIED TO FIND SOMETHING ON NORTHERN GUITARS, BUT CANT FIND ANYTHING!!wHO MADE THESE GUITARS??WHATS IT WORTH?THE GUY I BOUGHT IT FROM SAID HE BOUGHT IT IN 1981-82 ERA,USED.IT HAS A SOLID MAHOGANY BODY,SET MAPLE NECK AND IS PERFECTLY BALANCED.ITS A JEM, IN GREAT CONDITION.If you cant see the pics,please let me know.Im new to the computer stuff and unsure if I did it right!


 H I I had one when they came out. Very nice solid, well made guitars. Heavy too. Sound wise, could use upgrade pickups. Mine was the p90 style. Cheers


----------



## paladin1965

stever121 said:


> HELLO OUT THERE.DOES ANYONE KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THESE GUITARS?i HAVE TRIED TO FIND SOMETHING ON NORTHERN GUITARS, BUT CANT FIND ANYTHING!!wHO MADE THESE GUITARS??WHATS IT WORTH?THE GUY I BOUGHT IT FROM SAID HE BOUGHT IT IN 1981-82 ERA,USED.IT HAS A SOLID MAHOGANY BODY,SET MAPLE NECK AND IS PERFECTLY BALANCED.ITS A JEM, IN GREAT CONDITION.If you cant see the pics,please let me know.Im new to the computer stuff and unsure if I did it right!


----------



## GuitarT

paladin1965 said:


> H I I had one when they came out. Very nice solid, well made guitars. Heavy too. Sound wise, could use upgrade pickups. Mine was the p90 style. Cheers


Just a heads up, the post you quoted was from 14 years ago. 😉🙂


----------

